# Surcingle?



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

There are some very good books on lunging and long lining that require a surcingle. Many western trainers like Craig Cameron train with a western saddle as a substitute for a surcingle, _but I think that is bc he sells his own saddle, lol. =b_
The idea is for your horse to learn to balance without a rider's interference. This type of training is (easily) over 500 years old, now. The idea is that you give commands to your horse, firstly on the ground, and he learns to associate the surcingle (saddle) and bridle and bit with YOUR commands. If you think about it, we expect our horses to listen to very subtle commands, and just like dancers, the cues need repetition. We also are not 100% consistent with our cues when we ride. Some days we have harder hands and are generally stiffer, other days we are more relaxed, but we want our horses to be consistant. They CAN be more consistant than their riders. They just needs lots of hours under saddle. Lunging with a surcingle and bridle can give them more hours under saddle. Hope this helps. =D


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ah that makes sense! Maybe it will be more useful than I thought haha I've used my saddle before to "tie down" a horses head, similar to a surcingle, but if you aren't planning on riding its just a hassle to saddle them lol I also liked it because it seems more free than a saddle. Tomorrow I will tie it a little tighter so she can feel some pressure.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Actually, I think you should start with the reins loose. You can always tighten them gradually, but your horse shouldn't be tied so tightly as to look totally collected. But, I do think that playing with the surcingle is an excellent idea. =D


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

It wasn't tight at all this time  She could put her nose all the way up in the air lol I just wanted her to get used to the feel of it today and I just thought tomorrow I would tighten it a little more so that she actually felt the pressure. Not so she has to keep her nose tucked to her chest! I'm hoping it will teach her to kinda respect the pressure of the bit. I don't want her freaking out and rearing over backwards, but I want her to feel some pressure and pull against herself instead of me when I ride her haha


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

An 'English' trainer would use the surcingle to long rein the horse - that is connect two long reins to the bit (which should be a mild one - a simple snaffle).
The trainer works from the centre of the circle and occasionally from the rear.

The idea is to teach the horse the aids, where to put its feet, and to help desensitize the horse to scary things. It can be seen as a communication aid
teaching the horse to respond to touch and body posture. It can teach the horse thru poles, the first stage of jumping. Every riding horse should be taught to jump streams, puddles and logs. 
Of course the trainer is working from the floor and not from the horse's back
and the long reins are replacing the use of standard reins.

Again the use of the surcincle and reins is something to be shown by a competent instructor rather than to read about. It can be a very useful training aid but it is important not to ruin the horse's mouth - nor for the handler to get caught up in the long reins.

A 40 minute routine on long reins will exercise the horse and tire it at times when perhaps a hack out might take too long.

Success with long reins can lead to use of the pessoa - which will help improve the horse's outline - but again it takes a certain skill which has to be acquired to make use of the pessoa.

Words are important aids but touch and body posture can be equally important.


----------

